# Heat & Glo LP Gas Fireplace Model SL-550 TRSD - Does not have Accent Light?



## Don2222 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello

  I have a Heat & Glo Model SL-550 TRSD LP Gas Fireplace. It works great. I hooked up a wall thermostat and that works much better than the remote thermostat. I also have a manual switch on the wall which works good to. The optional blower works well also. It really heats the room better with the blower.

However there is no optional Accent light or ember light. The dealer said there is nothing he can do. Is that correct?

I am very handy and can modify something to fit. Does anyone have any suggestions, knowledge or experience with doing this??

Don


It looks so dark when there is no fire. :-(


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 2, 2010)

Accent lighting is not available for the Slim Line (SL) series HnG fireplaces yet.
If you can find someone with a 6000GLX or CLX (or the 8000CLX) models,
maybe you can see how the lighting is wired in & installed,
but as far as a factory retrofit, you're S.O.L.


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Bob

Thanks for your info.

The HnG 6000GLX Install Manual shows serviceable parts:

6. Ember Bulb 20 Watt      2088-136
7. Bulb/Socket Assembly   2101-041

Part 7 above should do it, if I bold the socket to the top of the fire box and maybe drill a small hole for the wire.
Then I could add a wall switch or something.

I guess I need a picture of what that looks like in the 6000GLX to be clear how it is orientated.

Thanks
Again

Don


----------



## Don2222 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi Bob

Travis Industries sells and accent light kit. Have you seen this? Any comments?
http://www.creativeenergy.com/public/clients/CreativeEnergy/fireplaces/pdf/17601479.pdf

Don


----------



## DAKSY (Apr 5, 2010)

Don2222 said:
			
		

> Hi Bob
> 
> Travis Industries sells and accent light kit. Have you seen this? Any comments?
> http://www.creativeenergy.com/public/clients/CreativeEnergy/fireplaces/pdf/17601479.pdf
> ...



No history with Travis stuff, Don, but other than voiding your HnG warranty,
I don't see why you can't rig this kit to work. The Molex connector won't be
there - nor will the junction box on the left side, but if you've got the wiring 
& tin-knocker skills, you can probably be successful.
I probably wouldn't try it, tho, unless my fireplace wasn't already installed
& I could work on a bench level.
Laying flat on my belly for extended periods of time really sucks.


----------



## R&D Guy (Apr 8, 2010)

Another thing to keep in mind is that it could be that there is no accent light available because its too hot for one.  Mfg's are putting them in everything they can since its such a great look.  From experience, the limiting factor is typically the wire temp not the bulb or base.  Whatever you do make sure its well sealed so you don't end up with a cold air leak or worse - exhaust.


----------



## jtp10181 (Apr 8, 2010)

I would not reccomend this at all. You will have to cut holes in your firebox to add lighting. This will certianly viod the listing on the fireplace. If anything happens that causes a house fire you will be liable for any damages.


----------

